# 18th April:- Megs Detailing Day.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Right a date has been confirmed for Megs to come over and do a demo day at AC Components in Portadown

it will be the 18th April from 12pm-4pm.

there will be an hours demo of the Megs products then questions and answers then we will have some bonnets and various other panels for you to have a go on. Tea/juice Stew and apple pie will also be available to keep warm on. We are asking for an Entry of £5 per person which will all be going to charity. So can I get a list of people who would like to go. Please only put your name down if you are definitely going so we can get an accurate number for food and seating etc.

All the products used will be from the Enthusiasts range and not the pro range as this caters for most people. Pleas feel free to PM me if u have any questions

they will be showing how to use the megs products and the G220 and also how to get the best results. Also There will be no pressure to buy anything but if you want then there will be some special offers on Megs products on the day and if u want u can sign up to get info on any future megs offers
Also does anyone have some old bonnets etc that we may be able to use on the day?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Here is the list from the other thread. Please amend if you can/cannot make it so we can organise enough food and seating.

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue
12. Conor.pharrell
13. wstrain87
14. Fezsi
15. Millionéire
16. Greg
17. cormac
18. Linty264
19. technics100


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Ronnie, 

You've put a lot of time and effort into making this happen, I'll have to withdraw my interest, as I dont buy their consumer grade products, and prob never will.

Great for those who want to learn how to use a G220 etc.


----------



## B A Baracus (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep count myself and Millioneire in.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

just wondering if anyone else is interested. PM me if u have any questions.


----------



## CADDY.D (Sep 23, 2008)

My origional interest was in a rotary polishing demo and wet sanding.I also 

would have liked to have seen the pro range of products so i'm afraid i will 

have to give this a miss.

I do apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no worries the plan is to start at the begining and then progress over several meets so that people can learn the basics before getting into more difficult things. At present there has been more interest form novices than experianced people so its DA and enthusiasts range to begin with plus a bit of wet sanding and paint chip correction


----------



## Atlantean (Feb 20, 2006)

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue
12. Conor.pharrell
13. wstrain87
14. Fezsi
15. Millionéire
16. Greg
17. cormac
18. Linty264
19. technics100
20. Atlantean

I would be more interested in the use of the Pro range but I am sure I will learn something new anyway :thumb:


----------



## darren_mk (Mar 16, 2009)

1. John G
2. ST Colin + 1
3. Green-blood (provisional)
4.CADDY.D
5.PDK
6.LJB
7.Ralli///mart
8.Rossi007
9.Des
10. Tommy_wrc
11.Hullablue
12. Conor.pharrell
13. wstrain87
14. Fezsi
15. Millionéire
16. Greg
17. cormac
18. Linty264
19. technics100
20. Atlantean
21. darren_mk


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Is this still going ahead then? Thread has been quiet for over a week.

Also could somebody please pop up a full address / landmarks or a map or something of where the meet is being held. I have to rely on a sat nav that does it's own thing alot of the time! Just becasue I ask it to give me directions to somewhere does not always means it wants me to go there!


----------



## darren_mk (Mar 16, 2009)

John G said:


> Is this still going ahead then? Thread has been quiet for over a week.
> 
> Also could somebody please pop up a full address / landmarks or a map or something of where the meet is being held. I have to rely on a sat nav that does it's own thing alot of the time! Just becasue I ask it to give me directions to somewhere does not always means it wants me to go there!


 ...+1


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

here is the address and a link to their site with a map!

A.C. Vehicle Components | components parts for most automotive vehicles

127 Mahon Rd
Portadown, Craigavon, County Armagh, BT62 3SF

coming from Portadown:
head out the tandragee road just outside the 40mph limits on the rhs of the road you will see the faith mission conference center turn in there and follow the lane it about 200yards in that road!

coming form Tandragee

head towards portadown after the Renault garage about half a mile on the LHS is the Mahon garden Center just after it is the Faith Mission conference ctr turn left down the lane at it and we are 200yards in that road!

As this our first of hopefully a regular possible 6 monthly or annual event please tell us how it went, what you thought and what u liked/disliked.. its going to be geared for what most people would like to see but for the first one we organised then hopefully we can tailor it to what people want to learn! its geared for beginners and next time we can look at more technical things as well! the top man from Megs UK has said he wants to do this one so its a big commitment from them so here looking forward to a good day!


----------



## Atlantean (Feb 20, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> so here looking forward to a good day!


I am sure it will be great - looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the directions Ronnie, much appreciated.


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Something may have come up, will know more in the morning / late tonight. If I don't make it, hope you all enjoy it. I hope to see you there though.

if somebody could PM me their number so I could contact them to let them know the situation tomorrow I'd appreciate that, thanks.


----------



## Atlantean (Feb 20, 2006)

Well done Ronnie - a great day :thumb:

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

A big thanks to everyone who cme today.. I hope u all had a good time and were able to get a few good pointers. we raised just over £100 for charity after food costs were taken out so nice one guys! heres to the next one!


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

Had a good day ronnie. Picked up a few good pointers, and dam was that stew nice :thumb:


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Myself and dave enjoyed the day, luckily we made it up there by 2. We only left Dublin late in the day due to a change in circumstances.


----------



## B A Baracus (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks again for organising this Ronaldo


----------

